# icloud



## DADtechno (14 Avril 2020)

Salut a tous 

Je n'arrive pas à connecter mon compte ICloud sur mon mac  alor que ça marche sur l'Ipad. Je ne sais quel est le problème. Il me dit 
Echec vérification 
cette action n'a pas ou être effectuer. Vueillez réessayer


----------



## Igrekoa2n (16 Avril 2020)

Bien connecté à internet ? 
Est-ce que tu as une notification de demande de connexion sur ton ipad quand tu essaies de te connecter sur le Mac.


----------



## Videal9 (21 Octobre 2020)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Bien connecté à internet ?
> Est-ce que tu as une notification de demande de connexion sur ton ipad quand tu essaies de te connecter sur le Mac.


Bonjour, je me permets d'intervenir ici car j'ai un problème du même type avec Icloud. J'ai réinitialisé mon macbook pro avec l'OS d'usine (mountain lion) apres un problème et maintenant je n'arrive plus à me connecter au icloud. Pourtant j'y arrive sur l'apple store et sur le web ainsi que sur mon vieux PC mais impossible dans preference systeme> icloud. Je connais pourtant mon identifiant et mot de passe car ils fonctionnent partout ailleurs. Je saisis le code de verification reçu après le mot de passe etc mais rien y fait...


----------

